

Hacker News Conversion Rate Test - Reedge

I am gonna test some social engagement from HackerNews, Digg an Twitter. I have been reading a lot on how any page nowadays can become a landingpage. So I will test that if you come from Digg you see a Digg button (only that one), You come from hackernews and click on http://www.reedge.com/ you see that I am a HackerNews Fan :-) etc.<p>The idea is to see if the conversion is better by giving the users the idea that we relate with there favorite media. I will not say what the conversion goal is, but once I got results I will share them.<p>I want to avoid 20 buttons on our company site for every large stumble, digg, twitter, facebook, reddit etc. tool that is out there.<p>Do you think this would work?<p>Dennis
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm probably not your target audience, so take all this with a pinch of salt
...

A. I really have no idea what you're talking about

B. Was I supposed to see a "Hacker News" button?

C. Links in submissions are not clickable, they are in comments.

D. A single, simple, very specific example goes a long, long way. I was 1:20
into your video and it was still talking about how to do things and general
usefulness, with no actual example.

... and now I'm bored and clicking away.

~~~
Reedge
Auch, but love tips like that. Will work on it. I get the message, lots of bla
bla but not examples.

------
Reedge
Ahh damn the link is not clickable so you will not see it any idea how to get
it clickable?

Now? <http://www.reedge.com>

~~~
rcfox
Maybe I'm blind, but I don't see it.

~~~
forwardslash
It should be a small image centered on the bottom of the page that says "[Y]
Hacker News Fan"

~~~
Reedge
Your the other 50% that sees it :-)

------
AndrewWyatt
Almost anything on your website (watch video, pricing, ...) requires
registering. Maybe we could use your services but how should we know if we
need to register. Please note: 80% of those who register will use a fake email
address.

~~~
Reedge
Wow this is super I found a redirect on the pricing page that redirected to
the signup. Fixed that. <http://www.reedge.com/features/pricing-sign-up> is
not working (not that is has a price anyway since its in beta).

No just to find out the problem with the video I do not see it.

Its the goal to show most without registration.

~~~
AndrewWyatt
Now the demo runs withour registration. Maybe have a look into our solution:
www.LEADSExplorer.com which identifies the companies visiting your website:
more leads from your website.

~~~
Reedge
Hi Andrew, we are not actively calling or contacting organizations at this
moment. We are just collecting feedback right now. But its an interesting
tool.

I think eventually we will get some accurate data based on third party IP info
and I also saw corporate info in those packs.

Its an interesting idea. But how does you tool work in the real world? I get
someone from Adobe in San Jose on my site this morning and then what? I have
to coldcall and hope I get the right person in that corp. office that actually
visited my site?

